# Quick couple of questions regarding a first time momma



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay so this morning i woke to my Mina's babies 5 at that time, but so far we're up to 9 little pinkies - all off which I am very happy to report lively and squeaking away- Mina is also looking very bright eyed and actively cleaning them all and checking them. 

My couple of questions are as follows, 

1. Can I make her scrambled egg in a frying pan? (i don't use oil or that sometimes just the tiniest amount of low cholesterol butter - about half a teaspoon but most of the time less) 

2: What else is good for her to eat just now? Like is there a certain kind of baby food that's better than another? Also I read a lot saying about bread and milk, is Lactofree Milk safe for her to drink (I'm lactose intolerant, so I already have that to hand) 

3. Theres a plastic igloo, in the maternity cage i made fro her, she isn't using it though and doesn't really seem bothered about it - shes currently with her babies out side of it at the corner of the cage, would it be okay for me to remove it so she has more room for a decent nest? (which she might still build - she hasnt yet) 

4. Im currently using a mix of carefresh colourful and there was a baby fleece down on the flooring of the cage so they babys werent on the cold plastic bottom. But Mina moved it so now they are on the plastic bottom with some tissues,that i gave her as some nesting material She seems to have pulled them out of the igloo and into that corner where shes having her babies. Should i just leave her to it or should i offer her more nesting materials so the babies that arent currently nestled under her don't get cold?

Thank you for reading my questions. I can provide pictures when everyone's rested more.


----------



## j_kalman (Apr 14, 2013)

I make mine scrambled eggs in a frying pan with butter when they are pregnant/nursing/babies. They love it. I offer it to them every couple of days as well along with healthy fresh veggies and occasional fruits. I alternate eggs with bits of chicken, sardines, insects (mine love wax worms and crickets)... they are all great to feed her. I am not sure about the lactose free milk. Is it Lactaid? I know that is treated with enzymes to help you digest the milk sugars and I am not sure that is something I would feed my rats since I don't know anything about how their systems might react to that. You could get a small container of whole milk and soak some bread with it and feed it to them. You can usually find pints of milk at the grocery store. That way you wouldn't have to invest in a whole bunch of milk you can't drink. I would remove the igloo if she isn't using it and tke the fleece out too if you can. When my rats had their accidental litters, the babies would get separated under the fleece/tshirt scraps and the momma couldn't get to them. I found a few cold under the fleece so I always just used carefresh for when they are rearing their litters. My rats never used the nesting materials I put in there. I put bamboo fluff and some other odds and ends and they just piled up the carefresh... LOL. They know what they are doing.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations on Mina's new babies. 

I know you didn't plan them, but it's still happy news. Especially since Mina is doing well and the babies are being well taken care of.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

1) Eggs are great! If you cook them in olive oil they'd be even better, but scrambled eggs are perfect for a nursing momma!

2) You can remove the igloo if she doesn't use it at all--though I would give her a tissue box or something that she can both chew up and use to hide in. That will be good for the babies, too, as they grow older.

3) I'd give her plenty of paper towels. Carefresh isn't good nesting material (it's not a great bedding overall either), but paper towels are awesome and rats LOVE to make nests with them. Plus they're inexpensive.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Kaliloca, and yeah they are all doing really well. 

@ J_kalman the Lactofree milks treated so there no Lactose in it or rather to there tests its something like 0.03% is the lowest they can trace any at. So i think that might be the same, i'll see if i cant get a smaller carton of Soya milk though since i really dont want to cause any complications.

Rumy, I picked up this edible shredded vegetable parchment bedding made for small animals, I havent added any yet though cause i wasnt sure if it would be safe for the babies, it feels pretty soft/smooth, would this be okay for nesting material? Just now she has been leaving the tissues whole and just kinda draping one over teh babies to hide them and the est are like a semi circle around the edges. ^^;

I'll see about posting some pictures in a bit


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never heard of shredded vegitable parchment, lol, but it sounds healthy? If it has about the same consistency as paper I'd say go for it!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay so mum went off to eat some of her scrambled egg I just put in for her(shes loving it!) i was surprised she came up to me, and jumped up my jumper to sit on my chest before returning to her little ones, so yes, hers a picture i managed to snap thanks to her being so mellow.






( i also discovered there's 11!)


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah its kinda like shredded paper but it doesnt feel as sharp if that makes any sense? lol ^^'


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW!!

11 Babies and they're cutties. They have nice milk bands too. 


I LOVE SEEING BABIES!!! 

Please update as the grow.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I will update, dont worry! And yeah 11, i have no idea where she was hiding all these babies! She only looked like she was carrying about 6 maybe 7 lol! But 11? Still not convinced she's not hiding a magicians hat somewhere! haha.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Look at those full bellies! Yay! And sure, I'd try that paper. Can't hurt.  So cute, can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Aww too cute! So she was pregnant 

Wow 11 babies! Wonder what they all will look like. Love the full tummies. 

Enjoy them and take heaps of photos they grow very fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah Sugapop she was! I'm gonna take some more picture of them all with mum later today. I never expected them to squeak so much! Its the most adorable sound ever! I know that this was an accidental litter but im getting really excited to see heir colours and markings. 





 Heres a little vid i got of her yesterday when she was cleaning up her babies a bit ^_^


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay so i don't know whether or not i should make a new post to share the continued progress of Mina and her little ones, so I'm just gonna post these pictures here. I just took them about 5 minutes or so ago whilst Mina went walkout for a bit( no need to worry she was only away from them for 3-5 minutes no longer than that, she instinctively went back to them) Any way is it just me or can i see the start of some of their markings? 



















Mina is having a munch just now but I WILL get a snap shot of her with the babies! lol


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes it looks like their markings are starting to show! SQUEEE!!! So cute!!!


----------



## j_kalman (Apr 14, 2013)

<3

They are precious!!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Keep posting!! Don't stop 

Loved the video - They are so squirmy!! 

I want babies too!!! (Just a general comment not trying to break forum rules) They are just too cute. 
Mum looks so proud. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Quick question since I keep seeing the term around here, what exactly are "milk bands?" Just curious...Btw, congrats on your new 11 loves!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

The white bands are basically their stomachs full of milk


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

So here you go some baby pictures, some MIGHT be duplicate as i had to do this all myself all the while keeping an eye on Mina making sure she didn't wander off. Anyway, I also didnt wnat them to get too cold theres a hotwater bottle under teh fleece and once i had their picture i put that one back, so again anotehr reason why some might look duplicate, I've a friend coming over tomorrow to help me get some better ones since these are that great (i really need to charge my camera, these were taking with my phone). Mina seems fine with me touching and moving the babies, though i do make sure I've stroked her and handled her a little before i do touch them that way her scents on my hands.(i think that's one of the reason she lets me touch them and doesn't hide them. Also a quick update all are well and, you's weren't kidding when you said they grow up fast! yesterday the markings were so pale but today its like they went and got body tattoos they seem that dark!
































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







( i cant tell if this ones a boy or not, I cant seen any indications yet so im guessin its maybe still too early? any thoughts?


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

That fourth one on the picture is going to have lovely markings, having it only go over one eye! Are they going to be Roan babies I assume?


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not sure, im thinking they possibly could be or at least some of them(you can have a mix in a litter right?), but time will tell


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Ahhh after looking at your rats, they'll be a mixture of black hoodeds and roans! Maybe even some self blacks.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

They are so cute! I am excited to watch them grow! Beautiful markings.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Momma Mina is so pretty, I'm sure the babies are going to be adorable in coloring. >w< 
Looks like everything is going well so that's good.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you, just to let everyone know they are still all doing really well, all nice and healthy. Mina is happy as a lark and Im trusting her to free roam my room now (she sticks to either on the bed or under my table that Chens cage is on, but comes back every few minutes to check on her babies. I made her a sort of bridge to walk up from floor level into the maternity cage so she doesnt have to get panicked when i go to pick her up, when i see she wants back. I dont understand her in all honesty i try to pick her up slow and carefully when its either near time for her to go back or when i notice shes trying to get back in with them but she just thinks im playing a game and runs away then back to me then away again, im glad shes still retained her playful spirit though adn that shes so attentive with each adn every one of them! Though there is two tricksters in the litter! they got me once last night adn again today! Last nigth before bed i did a head count(im paranoid about losing any of them) Well i only counted 9, turns out on was right at the back of what im calling The Rat Cave, and the other was hiding in a tissue that was pinned down my a pile of pinkies at one side and "him" at the other side (my gut tells me its a boy) well when i found him he wasnt moving, i stared at him for about a minte to see if i could see him breathing, I couldnt, so i lightly ran my finger down his back, still nothing! By this point im panicking and starting to get quite sad when all of a sudden he stretches and yawn is the most adorable fashion! Then today...another afternoon head count...9 AGAIN...so i carefully look under ALL the bedding WITH Minas permission obviously, NOTHING, theres this weird orange junk though that i didnt quite know what it was...so i look in the back of the Rat Cave...Nothing...so im feeling panic again so Im carefully looking for them asking Mina where they are, then i pull back the fleece abit and there they are snuggled up together as if butter wouldnt melt in their teeny tiny mouths! 

Although I had a thought earlier...that thought was I wish I had called Mina, Barbara, earlier she went to eat adn all i heard was a couple of random eeps, i looked over and heres three little pinkies half shambling/crawling towards her epping softly and all i could think was "There coming to get you, Barbara!" Just felt like sharing that with you all


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

OKay so i tried turnin my hand to sexing them yesterday since my friend was here to help with pictures. I only managed to get a group shot (with mina photobombing lol) and 3 sexing pictures (since they ALL look like boys to me) So here you go! More Baby pictures, for you's to fawn over! 





























































Some are A LOT calmer than others who seems to LOVE to wiggle Also if anyone has got any sexing tips that would be GREAT! I've looked at a couple of sites but mine still mostly all look like boys. Though knowing my lucky im probably trying to sex them too young lol!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Aww!!! I want them all  
Grown so much already too cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, they're darling! I was wondering why some had the funny partial blazes until I saw Mina's photobomb, lol. Very cool.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So so cute! Squeee!!!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh god they are so soft and getting fuzzy!!! <333 I tried yet again at sexing them this time i am pretty sure successfully! So heres an updated picture of my 6 boys and 5 girls(IF ive sexed them right which im pretty sure i have.






<- The Boys






<- The Girls


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like you are having a great time  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Its hard not to when they are wiggling around trying to pile on top of one another and occasionally squeaking when they can't locate each other cause they crawled the wrong away. They have me fascinated.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

here they are at a week old, sorry this post is a little late.








I also got a video of them wriggling cutely


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So cute! I love their markings!!!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I really love their markings too! There's one that kinda look like there's a heart on his shoulder, and another that as you can sorta see has a "!" shaped marking. Its just too cute.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

A quick couple of shots from earlier.  Their furs getting thicker and is actually more visibly white now












.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG!!!!

They're so CUTE!

I love the patterns. Those are amazing little babies.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Lucky you to have all those babies!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

If it were a planned litter I might agree Dusty. But as it wasn't, only lucky things about them is that they are all healthy (which I'm grateful of) and I've found homes for 6 of them already for when they are ready to be rehomed. They are beautiful though. I can hardly believe how much they are changing over night.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

They are gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

They are, I wish I could keep them but I simply do not have room or finances to keep 7 rats, which is just as well really as my family doesn't like rats though I did manage to get my rat phobic/repulsed mum to stroke a baby yesterday. So I think she's coming around slowly lol. It still freaks her out though when Chen comes up to the top shelf to greet her in his cage lol. He just sits and stares XD I'll upload some more pictures later this evening as that is them 10days old. God you's were right when you said the time just flies by!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

such a long day! but here you go i took this just quickly as mina was trying to work out how to get on top on the table to climb up to chens cage and kept shoving stuff off the bookcase to make a pile of stuff to climb on.



















I did have them all lined up but little fuzzies being little fuzzies though they look more adorable in a pile up!

I plan to get more individual shots, when i have a little bit more time to show everyone the different markings they have, a little better.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Such beautiful, beautiful babies. Do keep an eye on them, though--I could be wrong but some look like they have high white markings which means they'd be at risk for megacolon, which would become more obvious when they start eating solid food. They will probably all be healthy and fine, but I'd do some research on it just in case.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

They are so adorable! I love their markings!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't worry Rumy, I'm keeping a close eye on them, so far they all seem fit and healthy but time will tell, actually how much longer will it be til they start solids? They are now 11 days old. 

I've been looking up megacolon and that is super scary and sad. I really hope I'm lucky and they all develop fully and stay healthy.

Yeah I really like their markings, most are easy to tell apart.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> Such beautiful, beautiful babies. Do keep an eye on them, though--I could be wrong but some look like they have high white markings which means they'd be at risk for megacolon, which would become more obvious when they start eating solid food. They will probably all be healthy and fine, but I'd do some research on it just in case.


They're not at risk for Megacolon, they're from Roan and Black Hooded parents and the Roan variety is common over here. It has basically zero risk for Megacolon, that's only present in US lines usually, it's very rare over here


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

That's good news Ratclaws  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay I'm so happy they aren't at risk. I'll still be keeping an eye on them anyway but this is really good to know thanks ratclaws!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Such beautiful babies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you, I'll be uploading more pictures later


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

So I SUCK at sexing them, turned out two i thought were boys...girls...and one i thought was was a girl turned out to be a BOY! Anyway, here's the boys, I will try to get pictures of the girls soon as possible, but with Mina's being a little weird today, i might have to do that tomorrow, unless i cant sleep and she wants to come out after Chens Wanderlust time.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Sexing them is easy if you just look for the nipples. The guys won't have them.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, I knwo that now, but when i first tried it they hadnt developed visable nipples yet lol. I think i tried to sex them too soon in all honesty but i managed to get it right now! Seeing the placement of Mina's kinda helped since before now i had no idea is their nipples ran in two rows like a dogs or what, lol.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

So again im late, has been a long day, here you have the girls. I wish i could take credit for placing them in that awesome line in the second photo but truth be told - they did it themselves after crawling around. They are getting so big!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

so heres some photos from yesterday and today, I cannot take my eyes off of anyone of a second! They are also slowly moving onto solid food, and were super cute when they were licking baby food off my fingers earlier, (I have a vid of that i might upload later)


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful babies!!! They are growing nicely 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks sugapot, I have a video of them that im just uploading the now so I'll be sure to post it here for you's to see how they are getting on


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

What cute little buggers! I love the way they move around! It looks like momma is dying to get out of there, though! I bet she can't wait to wean them!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

She cant wait! I have her out as much as i can, with the little ones out too on my bed and she just wanders around as i see to them, shes stopped playing hide and seek with me and them now. When its just me and her in the evenings though she doesn't seem to want to see me just rather checks i'm there then goes back to exploring and if i try to pick her up or even just stroke her lightly she runs away. She's a stroppy moo, who's only happy if shes been the one to initiate the contact by jumping at/on me lol. they are eating some solids now and loving the soft foods, a couple as you could see are drinking from the water bottle too. though im thinking of removing the boys at 4 weeks, not sure if that's too soon though, im just roughly judging their progress and the fact i need to separate the boys before 5 weeks. I love the way they move too, i now fully understand what people mean when they say popcorning or refer to their movements like jumping beans XD


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd wait until 5 weeks to separate them because they should be getting as much from mom as they can before the boys are on their own. There is no danger at 5 weeks, but do separate them at 5 weeks just in case.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Would that not be chancing it with the boys? Though I think I'll leave them for 4.5 weeks. Also i listened to my gut today and introduced the boy im keeping to his paubear, neither seemed bothered by the other through daddy did seem to look like he gave the babe a quick 5 second clean before they wandered off in opposite directions, so i think that went well. 

Anyway im too tired to upload any pictures tonight, but i have uploaded some vids of them being adorable wee nutters, good night all and enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC5G5AL_1sw&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fa1vPsBoJ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

They are getting really big  They are all now eating and drinking by themselves


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh they are so cute!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are so super cute! SQUEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I know right!! They are so snuggly little explorers!


----------

